#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Local films and expectations of audience

## Karikaalan

As Sri Lankans , we mostly watch Indian films in theatres. But what is your expectation from a Sri Lankan movie for you to go to the theatre? What do you expect from an Sri Lankan movie?

----------


## Moana

> As Sri Lankans , we mostly watch Indian films in theatres. But what is your expectation from a Sri Lankan movie for you to go to the theatre? What do you expect from an Sri Lankan movie?


Mostly all Indian films consists of the same concept '' Romance'' agree or not at least 40% of an Indian movie revolves on the concept love. From my perspective I would expect a different cultural journal from all Sri lankan Movies, a different one except the ''Romance Concept''

----------


## Shana

> As Sri Lankans , we mostly watch Indian films in theatres. But what is your expectation from a Sri Lankan movie for you to go to the theatre? What do you expect from an Sri Lankan movie?


Something that is a good abstract content, like a movie full of symbols or
something that could talk about controversial issues or biopics of little-known truths or
Anything that discusses human emotions in a subtle way.

----------


## Bhavya

> As Sri Lankans , we mostly watch Indian films in theatres. But what is your expectation from a Sri Lankan movie for you to go to the theatre? What do you expect from an Sri Lankan movie?


I would like to watch real incident base stories in Sri Lankan movies. But it should have all the entertaining things in it .
Like a good concept, songs, comedy, romance and realistic fights.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Mostly all Indian films consists of the same concept '' Romance'' agree or not at least 40% of an Indian movie revolves on the concept love. From my perspective I would expect a different cultural journal from all Sri lankan Movies, a different one except the ''Romance Concept''


What if some one make a romantic love story that is so unique than the south Indian??

----------


## Karikaalan

> Something that is a good abstract content, like a movie full of symbols or
> something that could talk about controversial issues or biopics of little-known truths or
> Anything that discusses human emotions in a subtle way.


So no entertainment needed?? Majority of the people need entertainment right?

----------


## Karikaalan

> I would like to watch real incident base stories in Sri Lankan movies. But it should have all the entertaining things in it .
> Like a good concept, songs, comedy, romance and realistic fights.


But there is already south Indian films doing the same template again and again! Why here again?

----------


## Bhavya

> But there is already south Indian films doing the same template again and again! Why here again?


Because Sri Lankan audience also likes these kinds of structure in movies, Structure may be the same but we should make it unique with our stories, screenplay, cinematography and so on. Simply says use the same ingredients but make a different dish with your innovation.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Because Sri Lankan audience also likes these kinds of structure in movies, Structure may be the same but we should make it unique with our stories, screenplay, cinematography and so on. Simply says use the same ingredients but make a different dish with your innovation.


Having a song and fights irrelevant to the screenplay may reduce the quality of the film as now in Indian films

----------


## Bhavya

> Having a song and fights irrelevant to the screenplay may reduce the quality of the film as now in Indian films


Agree, Then the screenplay should be more entertaining without songs and fights. 
You cant capture the audience Only with the good story entertainment should be there

----------


## Shana

> So no entertainment needed?? Majority of the people need entertainment right?


Yes. But there're plenty of movies for entertainment. if you want to earn money, go for the template in your style. If you want to earn a name and reputation for yourself, go for the essence.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Yes. But there're plenty of movies for entertainment. if you want to earn money, go for the template in your style. If you want to earn a name and reputation for yourself, go for the essence.


Why not both???? There are many films which are artistic and successful at the theatres ..I beleive that our people love new things

----------


## Shana

> Why not both???? There are many films which are artistic and successful at the theatres ..I beleive that our people love new things


If the director has the capacity to deliver both at its best without overshadowing each other, then all good!

----------

